# Spike



## Mercury149 (Oct 25, 2005)

I don' know if any of you guys like anime, but here is a sketch I just did of Spike from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 28, 2005)

Cowboy bebop rocks. Great job!! how about a "rad ed" now?


----------



## Mercury149 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks mygrain!


----------

